# Halloween Photo Stand-In



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

It's not easy being cheesy.

I'm not sure about copyright on old posters over X years. But I'd look into using taking some antique monster movie poster images....have them printed poster size at Sam's Club. Then mount them to foam core board with spray adhesive or some other method. Display two or three of them around a room.

Or a few select movie scenes.....such as...


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

35 seems pretty steep. I bought one for cinco de mayo from Oriental Trading for $5. Yes it is cheesy, but it is still fun. I think Dark Lore is on to something there.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

By the way...I didn't mean for the posters to only be used as displays. I also meant for them to be cut out as a photo op....such as the twins from the Shining.

For me...I will take photos of people at my haunt and post them on my website for downloading. But first, I will use photoshop to superimpose some layered ghost images into the scene. It's pretty easy to do. Cut out the ghost images from a photo taken before hand, then desaturate the layer, and set opacity to an appropriate level.

You could do the same thing and charge a fee for the online photos. Kind of like they do with Santa Claus photos in the mall.


----------

